

Ask HN: How does the technology that marks spam as dead on HN work? - jason_shah

It seems to work reasonably well. But I don't imagine a lot of resources are dedicated to it.<p>So how does PG have it set up? How has it changed over time?
======
mooism2
If it's anything more than ordinary users flagging spam when they see it on
the new page, that's news to me.

